# Switch Mounting, 3rd Gen.



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

I just purchased an '08 2500, 6.7 Diesel.
I'm trying to figure out the best location to mount my switches for auxillary lights, strobes, etc. So I figured I'd ask the collective here on what you are all doing, and your thoughts. 
I was thinking that the panel that contains the exhaust break switch and the tire pressure switch may work out well. Any thoughts? pics?
Thank you.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

how bout a pic of the cab area so i can tell ya best location or just bring it over and let me start drilling


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

payton;678620 said:


> how bout a pic of the cab area so i can tell ya best location or just bring it over and let me start drilling


Damn you're anxious to start tearing my truck apart...


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

BRAKE,BRAKE,BRAKE, why does everybody spell it break.Sorry big pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

tuna;680350 said:


> BRAKE,BRAKE,BRAKE, why does everybody spell it break.Sorry big pet peeve of mine.


Um... it breaks the flow of the exhaust, therefore braking the truck? xysport


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Kennedy81;678602 said:


> I just purchased an '08 2500, 6.7 Diesel.
> I'm trying to figure out the best location to mount my switches for auxillary lights, strobes, etc. So I figured I'd ask the collective here on what you are all doing, and your thoughts.
> I was thinking that the panel that contains the exhaust break switch and the tire pressure switch may work out well. Any thoughts? pics?
> Thank you.


Thats where I put my strobe switches on my 1500,only mine just had the rear power slider switch in it.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Kennedy I mounted a switch panel right next to my 4wd shifter that used to operate my work lights and light bar. Of course this depends if you have the floor mounted 4wd shifter. I think you could mount some switches to the dash by the exhaust brake switch or mount something inside the cubby hole under the heat/air control panel. How do you like your 6.7 so far?


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is a pic of my switches.


----------



## Snowchief (Sep 26, 2007)

I used that queer little tire pressure switch panel that you describe, I'll try and get a photo tomorrow. The tire pressure switch is an utterly useless government regulated thing and can be tucked out of the way behind the panel in my opinion. If you do that, leave it plugged in so you don't cause any other diagnostic problems, the whole switch comes out of the faceplate easily.

the entire center dashboard panel just snaps straight out without any screws, by the way.

Recommendation: drill the existing panel for your switches. I fabricated one out of stainless and it worked okay but not great. The panel itself is molded in a slightly bowed shape and the mounting screws are all kittywampus behind the panel, it took a lot of tweaking to get it in place.


----------



## Snowchief (Sep 26, 2007)

Instead of forgetting I got off my lazy rear and took the picture now. I think this (the shiny insert that's obviously not factory) is the panel you're talking about.

I used it for plow control switches since they're right by the shifter but that location should be fine for lightbar switches also. The power takeoff for the cigar lighter is right there next to it.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Same panel I used, I just put them in with out makeing a new panel.


----------



## Snowchief (Sep 26, 2007)

I didn't recognize it from the first post stangman. That's the exhaust brake switch then? Looks more like a sunroof switch.

Mine only had the square tire pressure switch in the middle.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thats the rear sliding window switch.


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Cool, thats exactly where/how I was thinking of mounting mine. So that panel just pops out? Use a small screw driver or something and pry/pop it out??
Thats a power window rear window switch show above, the exhaust brake switch looks like this: 








(not my pic, found it at images.google.com)

So far I'm really liking my 6.7, I've only put maybe 300 miles on it though, and won't get a plow for it until later on, so won't plow til next winter with it. Its a quick truck, I can definately say that, and the exhaust brake kicks ass.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

You pop the whole radio heater control panel off.If you pry from the side by the speedo the panel will pop off.


----------



## Snowchief (Sep 26, 2007)

The little panel with your exhaust brake switch does NOT pop out. It is screwed in with four selftapping screws from the backside.

The whole panel as stated is basically everything in the photos that is black plastic (or beige in the photo you posted). The whole ****teree. It will probably be difficult to pop out the first time, dodge designed the clips super tight to minimize squeaking.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

This is how we mounted our switches. As mentioned above, the entire panel pops out (radio, power outlets, vents). Then the panel where the switches mount can be taken off by removing four screws.


----------



## wildbl1500 (Jan 7, 2006)

What's the "light load" button?


----------



## Snowchief (Sep 26, 2007)

wildbl1500;688742 said:


> What's the "light load" button?


You use it when trying to set the rear tires to 65psi for a better ride. They've got to be at 80psi or the low tire pressure light blinks.

At least that is what I gathered from the confusing placard they hung on the cigarette lighter. I never actually tried it with the rears at 65, if you press it with them at 80 it just blinks a couple times and nothing happens.

My question is who buys a medium duty truck then complains about how rough it rides while unloaded? What did you think you were buying, an escalade? I guess enough people must think it's important that they put in the light load button.


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

I think the tire monitor things is a government required thing now... whichever it is, its dumb.


----------

